# we said good bye to our mr. man



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

sunday evening, july 5th, one day shy of his first birthday we watched helplessly as niko was hit and killed by a pick up truck. he died in my husbands arms within minutes - there was nothing we could have done. at least he did not suffer - thankfully.

i am not a regular contributor to this forum - but i read it everyday - but i thought i could share my pain with you all.

i don't fully blame the driver of the truck - we were working on off leash training in the yard - he actually had a great day running around the yard off leash with me and the kids. attacking the hose - getting wet - just having fun!!! i wanted to take pictures but didn't - i told myself i had all summer to take pictures of him playing in the water... little did i know.

we walked to the front yard - cuz in my hand to keep his attention - when a stranger was walking down our street - i was able to keep his attention for a few minutes - and then he bolted - it was like someone was holding a steak on the other side of the street - there was no getting him back - no yelling - no squecking of the cuz - nothing!

our breeder and trainer came out and we burried him in our back yard - thats what my daughter wanted.

no more sloppy wet good morning kissed - and no happy man waiting for me to come home. i went through withdrawl when i was away from him for a couple hours - its been days now - and i hurt!!!

i am so sorry mr. man - I LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ohhhh I am so, so very sorry.







Wishing you some small measure of peace and comfort during your pain. Such a handsome boy he truly was, and he looks like he was such a happy fellow, too. Rest in peace,







run free,







sweet, well-loved Mr. Man.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry! Those are great pictures, too. 

Balto is the same way with people. I worry so much about it.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Little Man.I'm so sorry for your loss.I can only imagine your grief.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry 
that is horrible my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## lucinde (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss, I once lost a dog to a car also, she was 6 months..( Yesterday I put my old boy Zeus to sleep..( I know how it hurts..


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the nightmare that i rant to everyone who will listen about...it only takes an instant. i am incredibly sorry for your loss. what a beautiful boy your mr. man was.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am sooo sorry!!! I cannot imagine your feelings right now. I can understand you are probably blaming yourself but plesae allow yourself some freedom to understand that your expectations were that he would pay attention as you were training. 

He was a beautiful little guy and I am sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

OMG, I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Niko at such a young age.










He was one handsome guy.








Rest In Peace Niko


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

Just over 6 months ago, I lived through the same nightmare. Only my dog was 12 years old. Still very healthy.

I feel your pain, reading this brought back those horrible memories.

I am so sorry. He looks a lot like my Jasmine now and the very thought of losing her prematurely frightens me.

Try to be kind to yourself.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can relate as I loss my little girl Palla the same way Oct/06.
As katieliz said, it only takes an instant. Not a day goes by that I still don't think of her and regret the way events happened. 
Somewhere deep inside I know that we will be reunited with our beloved pets, but it is still so hard.
My heart goes out to you.
RIP Mr. Man


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.









Rest In Peace Niko


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Lets us all learn from this tragic loss of a gorgeous beautiful boy, never let your dog off leash near a street, even if they are trained you just don't know what temptations are out there. 

People drive to darn fast, no chance to stop.

I live on a very busy street so I am extra paranoid about this.

I am so sorry for your loss! I lost two childhood GSD this way, because my parents let them run loose.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry about your Mr Man. Way too young! He sure was a beautiful dog!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

This is horrible!

I am so very grateful to you for posting all the details -- it must have been unbearably hard to put it on paper -- takes lots of courage and character!

I am petrified of something happening to our dog (9 months-old) or and two kitties (indoor only). Xargos lunges at cars, and while we are working at this constantly, and days can go by when he doesn't, every walk it's like a battle for me filled with risk and danger..

My dear, you did your best by thinking it through and having a plan, the rest is in God's hands..

I am so very sorry.. Do post more on how you and the family is..

Tanya


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry...that's how I lost my Athena.







I was at work, and a neighbor came over to borrow something, and she bolted...reading this, I feel for you. It makes my heart ache like it ached when Athena died in my arms at the E-vet...I'm so sorry. If there were words to make it better, I'd say them, but there aren't...time heals all wounds. He is a beautiful dog, and you can bet he is watching over you with love in his heart for his special person.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm so so very sorry. This is unbelieveably sad. I have many tears in my eyes for you and your family. I just couldn't imagine.

When Sasha was little, she darted past me out the door one day and ran across a very busy street. We were so very lucky nothing happened, but I don't think I quit shaking for hours. 

I am just so sad for you.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am so very sorry I cannot imagine your pain. He was a beautiful dog. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry - he was a gorgeous dog. How tragic for all involved. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy, and what absolutely devastating news. I am so deeply sorry.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am very very sorry to read about the tragis loss of Niko. Such a handsome boy! 

Thank you for sharing with us and reminding us all that a tragic accident can happen in a split second and that off leash always runs a certain amount of risk.

RIP Riko and may you and your family be able to find peace soon.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I am sooo sorry for your loss!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

thank you everyone for the well wishes, thoughts and prayers. They are very much needed. my 9 year old is doing better, which i am thankful for. me, well thats a differnt story - still trying to find my way. 

we are in search of a female puppy - so if anyone knows of any within driving distance of us - and that won't break the bank please let me know - we are coming up empty all around.

thanks
kris


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm so sorry. It only takes a minute and a bit of rotten luck. 

Good luck finding a pup, there's one out there waiting for you. The rescue section here recently had four pups with a mom. I was quite taken with these.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too am saddened to hear of your loss. He was very handsome. Please be assured that your pain will diminish as time goes on. Then one day you will only smile when you think of him.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss....what a tragedy....poor Niko....run free at the bridge pretty boy
























Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

My students in obedience class often think I'm being too hard to insist that their dogs learn an automatic drop command. One loud DOWN!!! means don't take one more step, don't think.. just drop. But I've saved several of my dogs lives because they drop like a rock. I make it a game when they're learning it... (Like Simon says)... but have had a number of students come back to thank me for insisting that though their dog is "just a pet" and not one they'll show in obedience that they learn that drop. Even with my dog knowing it I've stood with stomach in my throat praying that this wasn't the one time they ignored the command. And yes... One of my very first dogs was lost for not knowing that command. We grieved for weeks... RIP Biff... you may have been "just a pet" with no pedigree, but I still think of you some 35 years later... 

((( hugs ))) to you for the pain of your loss. It's never easy.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Kris,

I've been thinking about you , and am very happy that you are starting your seach for the girl..

Please do keep us posted on how that goes!

Tanya


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

its funny you say that! well not funny but...

i had been working on a down with him when we were playing ball with him and he was doing very well with it. which surprised us and that night as i stood there and watched "down is better than come, down is better than come, down is better than come" kept running through my head i just could get the words out inbetween the screams. my trainer and i had been talking about it only two weeks before and those were her words to me - 

i can guarentee you that when we find a new puppy we will be working downs more firmly.


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks tayna for the thoughts -
it is still very rough going for me - today we go to see our breeder, she has puppies all spoken for unfortunatly but she wants us to just go spend some time with the puppies and nikos grandmother. hopefully good therapy for us. 3:30 can't come soon enough!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I THink we have all had near misses with our dogs. My heart is broken for you, i'm so sorry, no one should have to go thru that.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Any luck on finding a puppy? I hope you are doing a little better...well a lot better, but I know better than that. Still in my thoughts.


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

nikos mom is pregnant and due in about 3/4 weeks and we can have one of hers. its very hard waiting and i am not looking forward to puppy training in the fall/winter again however i think it will be worth it - his mom has the most awesome temperment. the puppy will be a girl and her name will be maddie (madison) nikole.

we are doing better - there are still part of my days that are hard like coming home from being out - bedtime and waking up are the hardest.

thanks for thinking of us!!!!!!! once the puppies are here i will start posting pics. she told us we can go as often as we want to visit so it will be fun being able to watch her grow!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

That's great that you're getting a Niko sibling.







Though he/she can't replace your Man, they'll have a whole bunch of personality quirks of their own for you to fall in love with. 
He would want you to have another puppy, just because he can't be with you physically, doesn't mean he wants all the love and care you have to give, to be wasted. I bet he'll be watching over you, and laughing at you as you have to deal with all those puppy things again!!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

its gonna be different getting a new puppy. niko was 16weeks when we brought him home - a breeze. he was potty trained within a couple of days, he slept through the night, etc... the new puppy will be between 7 and 8 wks. its going to be a whole new process for us.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Thrilled for you and also think of you often..

Yes, will be a different experience, but it won't have to be very difficult : ) Xargos (brought home at 8 weeks) NEVER pooped at the house, and was house trained very fast.. And youll have 2-3 sleepless nights, after that it'll be sleeping without any issues : )

Please don't bring home at 7 weeks -- wait till 8 : )

Tanya


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

my deepest sympathies


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry, I just read about your beautiful boy, that was such a tragic accident, a nightmare. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

just wanted to let those of you who are interested that our girl was born just a few hours ago. so far mom and pups are doing great!!! i started a new thread in the general puppy area - starting the count down.


----------

